# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A egziston shtypi i lirë në Shqipëri?

## Homza

Tashme ne prag fushate shofim televizionet, lexojme gazetat dhe dalin shum pak qe mund te jene te pamvarura.


Top Channel nje investim shum miliona dollaresh, haptasi perkrah ed ramen dhe PSne, cdo emision dhe gazeta SHqip luan politike dhe e ben ate kunder PDse....duke filluar nga Fiks Fare qe eshte cdo dite dhe duke perfundu tek Top Show nje emision plotik ku haptasi me majta favorrizohet ne kulem

Kemi Gazeten te ashtu quajtur Shqiptare me pronar shtetas Italjan, nje nder gazetat qe ne cdo numer te sajin ne cdo flete te sajen edhe ato te sportit ben politike kunder PDse....dhe qorrazi pro PSse.


Gazeta Shekulli, pronari i se ciles eshte Koco Kokedhima, nje biznesmen i sukses'shem qe ne cdo faqe dhe cdo shkrim te asaj gazete behet politike per Ed Ramen.


Kemi gazetat me rradhe qe cdo njera merr anen e dikujt dhe ne menyre verberisht shtazerore shajne dhe shantazhojne qe partia e tyre te fitoj.



Tani, si mund te quajme nje shtyp te pamvarur, kur me nje tender ndertimi ne Tirane blihet kontrata me median per dy pal zgjedhje.

SI mund te kemi shtyp te pavarur, kur shtypi nuk mund te mbaj veten ne kembe dhe kjo vlen per gazetat.


Kur SHqiptaret do marrin informacion dhe jo disinformacion sic kemi mare deri tashi nga gazeta te lidhura ngusht me lejet e ndertimit e sidomos ato te Tiranes?

----------


## prenceedi

armiku kryesor i shtypit dhe fjales se lire eshte Berisha me sa me kujtohet..................
fillo qe nga djegia e Koha Jone dhe vazhdo me radhe te tjerat.....................
nese do largohet Berisha (si person jo partia) nga skena politike shtypi do mare fryme lirisht......

----------


## Homza

> armiku kryesor i shtypit dhe fjales se lire eshte Berisha me sa me kujtohet..................
> fillo qe nga djegia e Koha Jone dhe vazhdo me radhe te tjerat.....................
> nese do largohet Berisha (si person jo partia) nga skena politike shtypi do mare fryme lirisht......



shtypi mbare shqiptare financohet nga lejet e ndertimit te Ed rames....me shum shpenzon lek Ed Rama per te ble medjat sesa per te permiresu jeten e kryeqytetasve.


e keqja me e madhe e shtypit te lire eshte qe shtypi i lire nuk mund te vetfiancohet, deri sa te marr veten shtypi, SHqiptaret do lexojne brrockulla te tipi gazeta shqiptare apo gazeta shekulli.

----------


## Alienated

E kuptoj qe ka shume gazeta qe perkrahin PD-ne e PS-ne apo parti tjera, por a nuk kane te drejte ato media per t'u vetepozicionuar ne ate menyre. 
Pse mund te veme ne pyetje lirine e shtypit nese nje gazete ose media ka vendosur vet te pozicionohet aty ku eshte.

Do flisnim per LIRI SHTYPI kur pushteti do ndalonte, pengonte ose ndihmonte ne nje fare menyre nje media elektronike ose te shkruar. 

E drejta e cdokujt per t'u pozicionuar si do besoj qe ekziston, dhe ketu s'mund te flasim per shkelje lirish shtypi ose dicka te ngjashme.

----------


## mia@

Nuk e kuptoj pse habitesh. Ka 19 vjet qe  shtypi flet brockulla. Disa gazeta dhe tv jane servile te Ps-se dhe disa te tjera te Pd-se. Ti do qe te gjitha te jene servile te Pd-se, se per te thene te verteten asnje se mbron.

----------


## Homza

> E kuptoj qe ka shume gazeta qe perkrahin PD-ne e PS-ne apo parti tjera, por a nuk kane te drejte ato media per t'u vetepozicionuar ne ate menyre. 
> Pse mund te veme ne pyetje lirine e shtypit nese nje gazete ose media ka vendosur vet te pozicionohet aty ku eshte.
> 
> Do flisnim per LIRI SHTYPI kur pushteti do ndalonte, pengonte ose ndihmonte ne nje fare menyre nje media elektronike ose te shkruar. 
> 
> E drejta e cdokujt per t'u pozicionuar si do besoj qe ekziston, dhe ketu s'mund te flasim per shkelje lirish shtypi ose dicka te ngjashme.



sidoqofte nqs nje gazete mvaret nga tenderat qe merr nga bashkia apo qeveria,,,ajo me cdo kusht do luaj loje politike dhe do perkrahi ate parti qe e financon....


ne Shqiperi nuk besoj qe ka gazete qe mund te mbaje veten e saj me tirazhin qe shet apo me te ardhurat e rreklamave neper fletet e saj...


pra cdo gazete ne vend te falimentimit, thjesht do zgjidhte te behej pjese e fushates...



rasti mei shpifur dhe tipik eshte Gazeta Shqiptare mer pronar italijan dhe padron ed ramen... ne cdo flete ka nga nje shpifje skandaloze dhe ne cdo artikull ben propogande politike per ed ramen.


A i besohet ksaj gazete, apo gazetave si motra? Shqip, Shekulli e me rradhe?

----------


## Alienated

Homza
Ca gjera jane aq te dukshme sa qe s'kane nevoje te komentohen.

Ne Maqedoni per shembull, gazeta (qe del vetem ne kohe zgjedhjesh) ShqipMedia  eshte kryekeput buletin partiak i Partise se Menduh Thacit, nderkohe qe gazeta LAJM i mban anen Ali Ahmetit. Edhe tek mediat elektronike ne vend verehet nje gje e ketille, edhe ate edhe tek shqiptaret edhe tek sllavet.
Une per vete s'lexoj asnjeren nga keto gazeta sepse e di sakte se c'eshte thene ne to, beso ose jo.

Gazetat mund te bluajne tere diten llafe por nese ju i dini se si e qysh kane ardhur deri aty e pse jane pozicionuar majtas a djathtas, thjeshte injoroni ato media dhe mos degjoni lajme, mos lexoni komente - shihni ndonje futboll, film, dicka ku partise s'mund te perzihen, ne gazete lexoni ndonje lajm nga Bota, ate pjesen e fundit aty lajmerimet, lajmet e pikellimit, e keso gjerash...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

> Homza
> Ca gjera jane aq te dukshme sa qe s'kane nevoje te komentohen.
> 
> Ne Maqedoni per shembull, gazeta (qe del vetem ne kohe zgjedhjesh) ShqipMedia  eshte kryekeput buletin partiak i Partise se Menduh Thacit, nderkohe qe gazeta LAJM i mban anen Ali Ahmetit. Edhe tek mediat elektronike ne vend verehet nje gje e ketille, edhe ate edhe tek shqiptaret edhe tek sllavet.
> Une per vete s'lexoj asnjeren nga keto gazeta sepse e di sakte se c'eshte thene ne to, beso ose jo.
> 
> Gazetat mund te bluajne tere diten llafe por nese ju i dini se si e qysh kane ardhur deri aty e pse jane pozicionuar majtas a djathtas, thjeshte injoroni ato media dhe mos degjoni lajme, mos lexoni komente - shihni ndonje futboll, film, dicka ku partise s'mund te perzihen, ne gazete lexoni ndonje lajm nga Bota, ate pjesen e fundit aty lajmerimet, lajmet e pikellimit, e keso gjerash...


po edhe ne sport Gazeta SHqiptare.....ne formacionin Shqiptar qe luajtem kunder Swedise, qe ne sulem ishte Berisha....per shkak te politikes shtazarake qe kjo gazete predikon, e hoqi emerin e Berishes fare dhe na la me 10 lojtare ne fushe. lool


sinqerisht nje shtyp i ktille sic po behet ne shqiperi, do vije koha qe njerzit te besojne me shum ne serjozitetin e  youtube apo etiketave te  Vajit Olim.....katastrofe.

----------


## Anesti_55

> armiku kryesor i shtypit dhe fjales se lire eshte Berisha me sa me kujtohet..................
> fillo qe nga djegia e Koha Jone dhe vazhdo me radhe te tjerat.....................
> nese do largohet Berisha (si person jo partia) nga skena politike shtypi do mare fryme lirisht......


Kjo qe thua nuk eshte ne lidhje me temen, pa le qe seshte dhe evertete.Koha Jone ka qene nje gazete e Nkokoll Lesit dhe kishte motivet e tij.Por ne kohe te veshtira ndodh qe gazetat te dhunohen per qellime konflikti e percarje.Eshte nje politike e ndertuar nbi urejtjen.
Pyetja eshte se a ka shtyp te lire.Une te pergjigjem se me Berishen ka egzistuar gjithmone shtyp i lire.Megjigj shpifjet e tyre prej vitesh asnje gazetar nuk eshte gjobite.Me fjalen liri e shtypit eshte abuzuar pa mase dhe kjo kerkohet kur ne pushtet eshte e djathta.Te majtet kane dhunuar gazeten Tema disa here kryeredaktorin e saj e kane rrahur disa here e kjo dhune ne vitet e Nanos.Dhunimi i shtypit eshte tjeter gje dhe dhunimi i gazetarit eshte tjeter gje.Sot ne kemi nje shtyp te lire pasi ate kushdo mund te hape nje gazete.Por kemi gazetare te dhunuar.Them keshtu pasi ato jene ne shebim te pronarit te gazetesper te cilen punojne.Keshtu gazetari jo rralle per nevoja ekonomike fabrikon artikuj per te cilat dhe ai vet mund te kete mendim ndryshe.Ne shqiperi nuk eshte krijuar akoma nje lob gazetaresh te depolitizuar qe te kene gazeten e tyre.Nje gazete me gazetare te lire dhe te pergjgjeshem nuk egziston.
Gazetaria nuk eshte fitimprurse si aktivitet per te mos thene se po ti besh bilancet mund te dale dhe me humbje.
Gazeta 55 megjithese ben 30 lek pra me shtrejte se te tjerat dhe ajo abuzon me tatimet dhe deklarimin e sigurimin e punonjesve te saj.Llogaria nuk del.Kete e ka pranuar vete Fari Balliu.Atehere cdo te thonim per gazeten Agon qe del gratis?Po ajo Shqip ,shekulli G. shqipetare etj, me tirazh te larte dhe shpesh me supliment.Pra gazetaret nuk mund te hyjne ne kete bisnes dhe kjo eshte e qellimshme.
keshtu ato mebeten vegla ne duart e politikaneve te korruptuar e qe kane me vete dhe bisnesmene te korruptuar.Jane 2900 flete si deshmi per gerdecin por gaetaret kapin vetem nje, ate  qe mund tejete dhe e fallsifikuar per te implikuar nje cpoe kalama,  djalin e Berishes.Perse nuk u shkoka dora tek qindra tabulate per Edi Ramen?Kundra Berishes eshte nje armate e madhe medjash te pa nder,jane intelektuale te djathte e te majte te cilet nenpushtetin e Berishes sndjehen mire per te realizuar paurimin e tyre te pa drejte.Kundra berishes jane njesistem i krimbur drejtesie,kundra tij krimbat e sherbimit informativ.Per te shkuar me tej kundra tij Lobi grek qe eshte i interesuar qe ne krye te jete e majta, me te cilet i kane lidhur mardheniet per ta shtrire e viktimizuar ate nen kembet e tyre.Berisha me gjithe gabimete veta e miriton mbrojtjen tone.Pasi keshtu mendoj se mbrojme vetveten.Berisha ishteme liberali ne fushen e politikes se jashteme ,shembullne politken e ballkanit sa arriti te behet faktore duke hyre ne nato.Berisha i pjekur me Bollanon dhe komunitetin grek.Sa shume u munduan ta ngaterrojne.

----------


## beni67

Shtyp i pavarur? Nuk ka shtyp te pavarur ne Shqiperi. Bile shtypi eshte ne nivele shume te uleta dhe amatoreske.Ne te gjithe boten ka media qe favorizojne krahe te ndryshme politike, por e bejne kete ne menyre profesionaliste. Ato e dine se po genjyen sot nuk i blen njeri neser. Po cfare ndodh me gazetat dhe mediat ne shqiperi? Ato e dine qe njerezit i pelqejne genjeshtrat, dhe genjejne sa munden. Ne fakt ato tallen me lexuesit shqiptare, te cilet fajin e kane vete per kete. Mos i blini ato gazeta o shqiptare dhe do ta shikoni qe dita juaj do jete me e bukur.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Shtyp i pavarur? Nuk ka shtyp te pavarur ne Shqiperi. Bile shtypi eshte ne nivele shume te uleta dhe amatoreske.Ne te gjithe boten ka media qe favorizojne krahe te ndryshme politike, por e bejne kete ne menyre profesionaliste. Ato e dine se po genjyen sot nuk i blen njeri neser. Po cfare ndodh me gazetat dhe mediat ne shqiperi? Ato e dine qe njerezit i pelqejne genjeshtrat, dhe genjejne sa munden. Ne fakt ato tallen me lexuesit shqiptare, te cilet fajin e kane vete per kete. Mos i blini ato gazeta o shqiptare dhe do ta shikoni qe dita juaj do jete me e bukur.


alternativa? ...

hani genjeshtrat e qeverise, dhe ndryshimi ditor, pa folur per mandaten 4-vjeçare, do te jete edhe me bukur ...

kjo na qenka zgjidhja per "shtypjen" e lire ... 

sa bukuri ka tufa, sa gaz bie bagetia ...

----------


## beni67

> alternativa? ...
> 
> hani genjeshtrat e qeverise, dhe ndryshimi ditor, pa folur per mandaten 4-vjeçare, do te jete edhe me bukur ...
> 
> kjo na qenka zgjidhja per "shtypjen" e lire ... 
> 
> sa bukuri ka tufa, sa gaz bie bagetia ...


Une bej thirrje te mos blihen me gazetat dhe ty te djeg! Pse? sepse keto gazeta me genjeshtrat e tyre jane arma juaj me e forte dhe po tua heqesh juve kete arme ju falimentoni, nuk do keni ku ti shisni me genjeshtrat tuaja. 
   Sa bukur qe di te recitosh!

----------


## drenicaku

Une mendoj qe edhe top channeli duke punuar per edi ramen shume shpejt do ti kethehet si bumerang, sepse te punosh per socializem sot eshte nje verberi qe top channel ben.
Edi rama eshte sponzoruesi kryesor i top channal ket e kan te qart shqiptaret dhe ka ardhur koha qe masovikisht te mos abonohemi ne ket media e cila eshte anti shqiptare.Asnjehr nuk me ka ren te ndegjoj ndonje kritik per socialistin rama ne ndonje emision te keti kanali.

----------


## drenicaku

Nuk besoj qe ndo kund ne bot ka liri me shume se sa ne shqiperi sa i perket mediave.Media sot ter diten genjen ofendon shantazhon dhe askujt nuk i jep llogari,pra qeveria mendoj une duhet qe ne baz te ligjit ti kontrolloi mediat sepse media nuk ka te drejt te sjell huti ne opinjon me genjeshtra.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Une bej thirrje te mos blihen me gazetat dhe ty te djeg! Pse? sepse keto gazeta me genjeshtrat e tyre jane arma juaj me e forte dhe po tua heqesh juve kete arme ju falimentoni, nuk do keni ku ti shisni me genjeshtrat tuaja. 
>    Sa bukur qe di te recitosh!


ti e thua vete se ben thirrje te mos blihen gazetat ... sepse te djeg ty dhe ustait tend, sepse kerkoni carte blanche per poshtersite, manpulimet, korrupsionin gelues, tragjedite qe shkaktoni ...

siç duket or zombi, qenke i mesuar ne djegie gazetash ...

----------


## Anesti_55

3 televizionet e Edvinit, sjellje skandaloze ndaj mazhorancës, PD deklaron se mund të rishqyrtojë kredencialet e tyre
17-05-2009 / Gazeta 55


Konferencë për Shtyp e Partisë Demokratike, lidhur me raportin e agjensisë së pavarur New Politics, mbi monitorimet e mediave, ku spikat censura e tmerrshme që Edvini zbaton tek tre televizionet që kontrollohen prej tij

Jam këtu para jush për të paraqitur kontrollin e tmerrshëm të Edi Ramës mbi 3 media të vendit. Kështu, ju keni para jush, një studim të pavarur të një agjensie shumë serioze, New Politics, i cili fakton se në javën nga data 5 deri në 10 Maj, Top Channel nën ndikimin e Edi Ramës ka transmetuar për opozitën, pra për Partinë Socialiste 4500 sekonda kundrejt vetëm 1427 sekondave për qeverinë dhe 1345 sekondave për partinë më të madhe të vendit, PD.
Pra siç e shihni kjo media transmeton 2 herë më tepër për Partinë Socialiste sesa për qeverinë dhe Partinë Demokratike të marra së bashku. Ky është standardi i lirisë së mediave të kontrolluara nga Edi Rama.
Një standard të tillë censurues ka dhe televizioni tjetër Vizion Plus. Sipas këtij standardi Edi Rama ka 3592 sek. Qeveria ka gjithsej në lajmet e saj vetëm 348 sek. Qartësisht më pak se LSI që ka 556 sek dhe më pak se G99 që ka 359 sek apo Poli i Lirisë që ka 1445 sek. Të marra së bashku PD dhe Qeveria kanë gjithsej 2065 sek. Pra ka 1500 sek më pak se Edi Rama dhe më pak se Poli i Lirisë, G99 dhe LSI të marra së bashku. Ky është standardi që Edi Rama i imponon Tele Jalës.
Po marrim televizionin tjetër News 24. News 24 është kampione. Për Edi Ramën ka dhënë 6076 sek ndërsa për Partinë Demokratike dhe qeverinë të marra së bashku ka transmetuar gjithsej 2020 sek, pra 3 herë më pak.
I prumë këto të dhëna për të denoncuar censurën e dënueshme të vendosur nëpërmjet lejeve të ndërtimit mbi këto media që shkelin në mënyrë flagrante ligjin e vendit, Kodin e Gazetarisë dhe Informacionit dhe Etikën Profesionale.
PD u deklaron këtyre mediave se ndonëse dëshiron të jetë tërësisht e hapur ndaj tyre, e konsideron të padenjë qëndrimin e tyre dhe në rast se do vazhdohet me praktika të tilla do të jetë e detyruar të rishqyrtojë qëndrimin e saj ndaj këtyre mediave, të cilat nuk respektojnë asnjë standard. Ne u bëjmë thirrje mediave të qëndrojnë të hapura, të barazlarguara në interesin më të mirë të tyre dhe qytetarëve.
Ne falenderojmë të gjitha ato media të tjera që ruajnë me përgjegjshmëri profesionale, raportet midis PD e PS ose afër normales sic është ALSAT, TV ORA që kanë një përqasje të ekulibruar midis partive.

----------


## chino

Lexova tërë temën dhe jo vetëm që nuk gjeta argumente bindëse që dëshmojnë se shtypi shqiptar (në përgjithësi) nuk është i lirë, por nuk gjeta as argument se një gazetë e vetme apo një medium tjetër nuk është i lirë. 

Të titullohet tema "A ekziston shtypi i lirë në Shqipëri" dhe të mos gjesh gjë tjetër në tërë postimin nismëtar veç se disa belbëzime kalamajësh, tregon dy gjëra: E para është se kemi vërtetë liri të gjërë të shprehjes së mendimit. E dyta: Nuk na kalon kush në botë për paskrupullsi - prej foshjnores e katapulton shqiptari vetvetën direkt në ligjerues në univerzitet. Gaz i botës.  :xx:

----------


## Brari

ne forum  ketu mendoj se ka liri shtypi apo fjale apo mendimi..
ne qe shkruajm nuk i marrim leje askujt..  as partive as kryeredaktoreve as moderatoreve..

ne se eshte keshtu ne gazetat e televizionet e shqiperise..athere kemi shtyp te lire..

mirpo nuk besoj se eshte si ne forum  atmosfera ne gazetat e tv e shqiperise..

shumica prej tyre varen nga celulari i padronit e vet celulari i padronit nga nje celular tjeter i nje me te fuqishmi se padroni.. e kshu me radhe..

persa i perket asaj se.. a ka liri te thone cte duan mediat ne shqiperi pa p.jerdhur per berishen.. kjo qendron..
pra mediat ne shqiperi nuk e kan fare frike berishen por dhe berisha kurre  nuk ka ushtruar presion mediave ..te pakten keto 3-4 vjet si kryeminister..
ato qe thon te kunderten rrejn si derrat pa pik turpi..



..

----------


## martini1984

> ne forum  ketu mendoj se ka liri shtypi apo fjale apo mendimi..
> ne qe shkruajm nuk i marrim leje askujt..  as partive as kryeredaktoreve as moderatoreve..
> 
> ne se eshte keshtu ne gazetat e televizionet e shqiperise..athere kemi shtyp te lire..
> 
> mirpo nuk besoj se eshte si ne forum  atmosfera ne gazetat e tv e shqiperise..
> 
> shumica prej tyre varen nga celulari i padronit e vet celulari i padronit nga nje celular tjeter i nje me te fuqishmi se padroni.. e kshu me radhe..
> 
> ...


Berisha,eshte nje ndyresire qe ndau Shqiperine Veri dhe Jug,patriote dhe rebel.Dhe erdhen Dylberet e pro Berishes nga Kosova(ose serboshqipetaret) qe s'dine te flasin shqip.Dhe keta jashtetokesoret apo moralistat pa moral,ose me mire dopiomoralistat,qe edhe pederastine na e shesin per moral.Kta qime nonash,qe shume vajza shqiptare kane mashtruar,kta pidhe somash,qe jane shkerdhy me Serbin tere jeten.Dhe keta bejne moral shqiptar.
Bestiet e malit qe kane fat te zbresin ne autostrade(apo toke pjellore+det).
Ka moral serbishqiptar?

----------


## chino

> ne forum  ketu mendoj se ka liri shtypi apo fjale apo mendimi..
> ne qe shkruajm nuk i marrim leje askujt..  as partive as kryeredaktoreve as moderatoreve..
> 
> ne se eshte keshtu ne gazetat e televizionet e shqiperise..athere kemi shtyp te lire..


Nuk është ashtu që liria e shtypit ekziston vetëm atëherë, kur shtypi ka të drejtën të shkruaj çfarë të dojë dhe pa e pyetur askënd. Liria e shtypit është vetëm një nga vlerat kushtetutore. Si e tillë ajo nuk mund të ushtrohet "në kurriz" të vlerave tjera kushtetutore, por duhet të gjej definicionin e saj në atë mënyrë që vlerat tjera kushtetutore të mos bien tërësisht pre e lirisë së shtypit. Kjo nënkupton se vlerat kushtetutore nder veti duhet vënë në një konkordancë e cila mundëson ekzistimin e të gjithave krahas njëra tjetrës. Liria e shtypit nuk mund të definohet aq gjëre që ajo të shkel vlera tjera kushtetutore, p.sh. dinjitetin e njeriut, lirinë e praktikimit religjioz, të drejtën e qytetarit për të mos u akuzuar në mënyrë të pasaktë, të drejtën e praktikimit të profesionit. Të gjitha këto të drejta janë (krahas lirisë së shtypit) poashtu vlera kushtetutore, dhe duhet të ekzistojnë krahas dhe barabartë lirisë së shtypit. Këtë konkordancë të të drejtave kushtetutore që biejnë në kolizion me njëra tjetrën, këtë ekzistim të barabartë e konkretizojnë ligjet parlamentare, p.sh. ligji i zgjedhjeve, ligji trashëgimisë, ligji i partive politike, ligji penal, ai zivil e tjerë ligje. Kështu që pyetja se çka është liria e shtypit nuk mund të përgjegjet pavarësisht të ligjeve që i përmanda si shembuj. Nëse në ligjin penal (kodin penal) ndalohet shpifja, ofendimi, difamimi, akuzimi i pabazë, atëherë këto janë njëkohësisht "kufizimet" e lirisë së shtypit. Sepse këto norma (të kodit penal) kanë për qëllim vënien e dy vlerave kushtetutore në konkordancë: lirinë e shtypit në njërën anë dhe dinjitetin në anën tjetër. Nga kjo del se liria e shtypit assesi nuk parasheh të drejtën për shtypin për zë shkruar apo publikuar çfarë të dojë shtypi pa pyetur askënd dhe pa patur asnjë sanksion.

Nëse nisemi nga ky definicion (i juaj) për lirinë e shtypit, atëherë jo që nuk kemi askund në botë liri të shtypit, por as që paskemi patur ndonjëherë më parë.  




> mirpo nuk besoj se eshte si ne forum  atmosfera ne gazetat e tv e shqiperise..
> 
> shumica prej tyre varen nga celulari i padronit e vet celulari i padronit nga nje celular tjeter i nje me te fuqishmi se padroni.. e kshu me radhe..


Është e drejtë e secilit të besojë apo mos besojë diçka. Por interesant për diskutim bëhet një besim, kur mbështetet me argumente apo shembuj të verifikueshëm për secilin. Sepse ndryshe edhe unë mund të shpalli besimin tim se Berisha është homoseksual apo ndonjë vlerësim tjetër banal. Por në rast se unë nuk kam argumente, shembuj, prova të verifikueshme për secilin, ky vlerësim imi përnga vlera intelektuale është thjesht inekzistent. Por fatkeqësisht ka njerëz të cilët ose nuk e kanë forcën intelektuale ose thjesht nuk kanë vullnetin për të logjikuar kaq largë dhe shohin një këtë vlerësim timin banal si një të vërtetë mbi Berishën. Për të parandaluar një gjë të tillë, pra përhapjen e lajmeve të pasakta në shoqëri, secili duhet të thotë vetëm atë gjë, atë vlerësim, për të cilin ka argumente të verifikueshme. Çka njëkohësisht kërkon që njeriu së pari duhet të sillet në atë nivel intelektual që i mundëson të dij se çka është argument, çka dëshmi, e çka thjesht një e besuar apo thashethemë. 

nisur nga këto kriterie, unë them se në këte temë nuk u ofrua as nje gjsyëmargument për vlerësimin e nënkuptuar në titull të kësaj teme (se në Shqipëri nuk paska shtyp të lirë).



*

----------

